# What days do you take clomid?



## katty (Apr 26, 2005)

Hello all,

My consultant has told me to tkae clomid on days 2 - 6 although most things on the web say 3-7 or 5-9. I got my days mixed up first cycle on clomid and took it days 3-7 and conceived (m/c at 13 weeks). last cycle I took on days 2-6 and nothing.  Contemplating taking this next one 3-7 as worked before.  What number c/d are people getting some success?

Kat
feeling old and tired of counting


----------



## martysgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Kat - interesting reading !  I have had 3 mths taking on days 2-5 and only ov'd on 1 of the mths.  I think a few of the girls on here start on day 2 - but what you said has certainly made me think !   
 with what you decide - maybe we'll check in after next month to see how we got on!
  to you
take care
Tracey x


----------



## katty (Apr 26, 2005)

So are you only taking tablets for 4 days?  I have to do 5 days.  I can't decide between starting day 2 or 3 so as day 2 is today I'm going for a midnight kick off!!  I've heard that taking them at night can help with side effects as you can sleep through some of them...

Lots of luck for you too


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

my gp prescribed my clomid for days 2-6 so i think it just differs from gp to gp 

 

suzie xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,
I'm on my 1st try of Clomid and also take mine for 4 days, days 2-5 as recommended by my fertility specialist.
Does make you think though, interesting stuff!  I have ovulated though  
Jo x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

If you do a search there are some recent threads asking same question.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44876.0.html

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45729.0.html

I think its mainly down to the consultant...many take cd2-6 (as I did) although some will take cd3-7, cd5-9 etc...as far as I'm aware there's not much difference...I've read that the earlier you take clomid more follicles are likely to develop & less side effects on the womb lining (ie thinning) & "drying" of cervical mucus, although not sure there's much conclusive evidence of this...don't know the stats...

The recommended length is for 5 days, although you should only take the precribed dosage level of clomid on the days specified by your consultant, irrelevant of what others may be prescribed.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Kat

Welcome to FF I took my 1st cycle of Clomid on days 2-6 so it probably depends on individual dr's what they say.

Good luck & stay  

Sending you some  's as you don't have many.

Binty


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

welcome, I take mine cd1-5, this is my second month of 50mg, on my 2ww at the mo.

kim xxx


----------



## FoxyDebs (Feb 7, 2005)

I take mine days 2 to 5 as recommended by my gynaecologist and it hasnt brought my progesterone levels up nowwhere near enough, so when my period finally appears I have been advised to increase to 100mg days 2 to 5 and no im not pregnant have done a test and it was neg


----------



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi !!

On second cycle of clomid (100mg) this month and take mine on cd 2-6. I believe it just a matter of consultant's preference as to what days to take, rather than there being any greater chance of conceiving. I would go with what the consultant prescribed.

Good luck with it all!!

Mollie xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

100mg on days 2-6  

Bendybird


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

I've to start my first clomid this tuesday coming, days 3-7.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

days 2-6

originally 50mg then 100mg then 150mg now back to 100mg with Met


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi

I also take mine cd 2-6.

Good luck

Love Tracy


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

WOW! It certainly does vary! I wonder why?  

Jo x


----------

